# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Zgjedhjet parlamentare në Shqipëri, qershor 2009

## Albo

Muajin qe vjen do te mbahen zgjedhjet parlamentare ne Shqiperi. Ndryshe nga zgjedhjet e tjera parlamentare te mbajtura me pare ne Shqiperi, keto zgjedhje bejne dallim pasi dy nga problemet me te kundershtuara nga pozita dhe opozita ne keto 17 vjet kane marre nje zgjidhje me kompromis nga te dyja palet: kodi i ri zgjedhor ne parlament u votua me mirekuptim si nga pozita edhe nga opozita; gjithashtu e vecanta tjeter e ketyre zgjedhjeve eshte se shqiptaret do te shkojne te votojne me kartat e reja te identitetit qe jane moderne dhe u parandalojne abuzimet e manipulimet e votave qe kane ndodhur ne te shkuaren.

E vecanta tjeter e ketyre zgjedhjeve eshte sepse ato mbahen ne nje moment historik per historine e shtetit dhe popullit shqiptar: Shqiperia eshte tashme nje shtet anetar me te drejta te plota ne NATO dhe qeveria shqiptare vetem nje muaj me pare ka bere depozitimin e kerkeses zyrtare ne Bruksel per anetaresim me te drejta te plota edhe ne Bashkimin Evropian. Zgjedhjet parlamentare te muajit qe vjen shihen nga vezhguesit e brendshem e te huaj si testi me i mire i konsolidimit te demokracise se re shqiptare dhe maturimit te elektoratit dhe klases politike shqiptare.

Sic eshte kthyer ne nje tradite tashme ne Forumin Shqiptar, sondazhi yne eshte sondazhi me i gjere e me transparent, rezultati i te cilit ka qene gjithmone me prane rezultatit real te zgjedhjeve se cdo sondazh tjeter zgjedhor mbajtur nga mediat shqiptare. Sondazhi yne eshte i thjeshte: cdo anetar i regjistruar i forumit jep voten e tij mbi zgjedhjet parlamentare dhe argumenton me nje mesazh ne vazhdim se perse votoi per ate alternative.

*Cilen alternative politike do te mbeshtesni me voten tuaj ne zgjedhjet parlamentare ne Shqiperi?
Cilat jane arsyet qe ju shtyne qe te zgjidhni kete alternative?
*

Si ne cdo sondazh, jeni te lutur qe pasi te votoni te beni edhe nje postim te vetem ne te cilin argumentoni zgjedhjen tuaj. Nuk ka nevoje te replikoni voten dhe argumentet e njeri-tjetrit, secili ka voten e tij dhe mendimin e tyre. Ky eshte nje sondazh dhe jo nje teme per diskutim, ka plot tema te tjera per diskutim ne forumin shqiptar.

Suksese te gjitha forcave politike qe marrin pjese ne gare,
Albo

----------


## Korbi999

Mendoj se asnje force politike nuk ka fituar besimin e votes sime.

----------


## Daja-GONI

Ne rend te pare uroj qe shqiptaret te tregohen te kulturuar dhe te zhvillojne me ne fund zgjedhje te ndershme dhe demokratike.Uroj qe keto zgjedhje mos te shoqerohen me skandale dhe skena te pahijshme.Uroj qe te jemi shembull per zgjedhjet e ardhshme.
Se dyti deshiroj dhe shpresoj qe keto zgjedhje ti fitoj koalicioni i djatht.
Une mendoj(me gjith gabimet qe jan bere ne keto 4 vjetet e fundit)se kjo ishte qeveria me e mire qe patem deri me sot.
Dua te besoj se kan mesuar, ne fund te fundit,edhe nga gabimet e veta,dhe se 4 vjetet e ardhshme te Shqiperise do te jene te arta.Do te kemi zhvillim dhe ndertim edhe me te madh te vlerave evropiane dhe moderne.
Lus zotin(edhe nje here me shume)qe pas ketyre zgjedhjeve mos ta urrejme njeri tjetrin.Qe partite,ne fund,pa marre parasyshe rezultatin,do ti pranojne keto zgjedhje dhe do tia urojne tjetrit fitoren.
Dhe ne fund,lus zotin qe opozita e ardhshme te jete me konstruktive se kjo e sotshmja.Per hire te Shqiperise dhe shipetareve.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Muajin qe vjen do te mbahen zgjedhjet parlamentare ne Shqiperi. Ndryshe nga zgjedhjet e tjera parlamentare te mbajtura me pare ne Shqiperi, keto zgjedhje bejne dallim pasi dy nga problemet me te kundershtuara nga pozita dhe opozita ne keto 17 vjet kane marre nje zgjidhje me kompromis nga te dyja palet: kodi i ri zgjedhor ne parlament u votua me mirekuptim si nga pozita edhe nga opozita; gjithashtu e vecanta tjeter e ketyre zgjedhjeve eshte se shqiptaret do te shkojne te votojne me kartat e reja te identitetit qe jane moderne dhe u parandalojne abuzimet e manipulimet e votave qe kane ndodhur ne te shkuaren.
> 
> E vecanta tjeter e ketyre zgjedhjeve eshte sepse ato mbahen ne nje moment historik per historine e shtetit dhe popullit shqiptar: Shqiperia eshte tashme nje shtet anetar me te drejta te plota ne NATO dhe qeveria shqiptare vetem nje muaj me pare ka bere depozitimin e kerkeses zyrtare ne Bruksel per anetaresim me te drejta te plota edhe ne Bashkimin Evropian. Zgjedhjet parlamentare te muajit qe vjen shihen nga vezhguesit e brendshem e te huaj si testi me i mire i konsolidimit te demokracise se re shqiptare dhe maturimit te elektoratit dhe klases politike shqiptare.
> 
> Sic eshte kthyer ne nje tradite tashme ne Forumin Shqiptar, sondazhi yne eshte sondazhi me i gjere e me transparent, rezultati i te cilit ka qene gjithmone me prane rezultatit real te zgjedhjeve se cdo sondazh tjeter zgjedhor mbajtur nga mediat shqiptare. Sondazhi yne eshte i thjeshte: cdo anetar i regjistruar i forumit jep voten e tij mbi zgjedhjet parlamentare dhe argumenton me nje mesazh ne vazhdim se perse votoi per ate alternative.
> 
> *Cilen alternative politike do te mbeshtesni me voten tuaj ne zgjedhjet parlamentare ne Shqiperi?
> Cilat jane arsyet qe ju shtyne qe te zgjidhni kete alternative?
> *
> ...


Dakord Albo per temen e hapur por po dukesh shume optimist. A je i sigurt qe te gjithe do te pajisen me leternjoftime? Ne qe jetojme ne Shqiperi e shohim me realisht kete pune. Pse u la per ne momentin e fundit pajisja me karta? Pergjigjja e kesaj pyetje nuk eshte e lehte. Une kam dyshim ne ndershmerine e rezultatit te  ketyre zgjedhjeve.
Nga ana tjeter politika ne Shqiperi eshte thjesht nje formalitet, po keshtu edhe partite e ndryshme. Politika behet ne Bruksel dhe Uashington, ndoshta edhe ne Moske. Politikanet jane thjesht gure shahu. Deri ku do te arrije Shqiperia nuk varet aspak nga shqiptaret. Nga ne varet qe te jemi te urte e te bindur (nuk e them me ironi).

Vota ime: Zgjedh te mos votoj.
Aresyet: shih me siper.

Pershendetje!

----------


## Kavir

Nuk kam votuar, nuk votoj dhe nuk do votoj.

Arsyet janë të thjeshta:
1. Votimi për njërin apo tjetrin është si të thuash "Faleminderit që na e ke futur kaq herë.  Po me 5 herë a quhesh pederast?"
2. Edhe sikur të kisha ndonjë preferencë, nuk kam asnjë shpresë se votat merren shumë parasysh. Votimet bëhen në KQZ dhe jo në kutitë e votimit.
3. Edhe sikur të gënjeja veten dhe të më dukej X apo Y si "burrë i mirë", edhe sikur të gënjeja veten që vota ime do numërohej, nuk mund të gënjej veten që kemi të bëjmë me kukulla dhe ata që drejtojnë janë në tjetër vend. Dhe  përsa kohë atyre u do bibilushi nuk do ndërrohen asnjëherë "liderët" e secilës parti.
4. Dhe nuk kam asnjë iluzion që të besoj se gjëndja do ndryshojë (psh kur të futemi në BE) përderisa sindroma e "kukullave" nuk është sindromë alla-shqiptare po është thelbi i sistemit që është kudo në botë. 


Prandaj e vetmja gjë që mund të bëj është që të marr qilim e të filloj të falem, ose të ndez ndonjë qiri në kishë dhe të lutem që sidoqë të jetë të mos na rikthehet '97-a dhe mbase....mbase..... shohim ndonjë ditë më të bardhë (të më falë Zoti nqs kërkoj ca si tepër).
Dhe e vetmja arsye që mund të uroj të "fitojë" krahu i majtë është që të gëlltisë gjuhën kryeidioti që ka zyrën përbri Rognerit dhe të mos rikthehet superplehra që doli mbrëmë në TV.

----------


## interX

Pershendetje!
Leternjoftimet => une vet nuk jam e pershire ne politik por me intereson politika, pasi ne fund te fundit eshte ajo qe e con perpara ose mbrapa nje vend. Do doja qe ne keto zgjedhje te mernin pjese sa me shume qytetare, dhe deri me 28 te paisen te gjith qytetaret me leter njoftime. vete nga ana ime kam bere nje "sondazh" per leternjoftimet duke pyetur cdo njeri qe une e njoh, te aferm, miq, apo dhe njerez te cilet i takoj rastesisht. Kam rreth 1 muaj qe e bej kete dhe te gjith qe kam pyetur (pa perjashtim) ose e kane mare karten, ose kane bere aplikimin ose kane pashaport. Ky eshte nje tregues i mire.
Alarmet per paisjen e qytetareve me karta identiteti me duket pak fallco pasi kartat kushtojne tashme shume pak (200 leke) dhe  qytetaret nuk kane ndonje arsye per te mos e mare karte, perkundrazi kane shume arsye per ta mare, pasi do te lehtesoj shume pune. 
Sa per votimin...
Shqiperia ka ndryshuar, te pakten ne syte e mi keshtu eshte. duke filluar qe nga hyrja ime ne universitet (me Mature shteterore) qe ishte nje procedure me e mire se e para, dhe me pas per rruget, dritat, te ardhurat ne familje, dhe shume e shume te tjera...ku nje ndryshim i rendesishem eshte edhe ndryshimi i Imazhit te Shqiperise per boten. 
Une do te votoj per vazhdimin e ndryshimit!

----------


## resina

Vota ime shkon per PD.
Rezultatet e arritura per 4 vjet qeverisje nuk ka nevoje ti shkruaj se ato jane te dukshme dhe te prekshme.
Shpresoj ne nje fitore te dyte per te pasur te tjera rezultate me te mira ne qeverisje.

----------


## ARKIA

*Zgjedhjet* *parlamentare* në *Shqipëri*, qershor 2009.

Per te tria keto fjale kam shume paqartesi, pasiguri, mosbesim, kundershtim, dyshim...... dhe nje keqardhje nuk mund te me mposhte dot duke me dhene force te votoj.
Le te qeverise Zoti gjersa te ndricoje nje njeri me aftesine e udheheqesit per shqiptaret!
Salam!

----------


## RaPSouL

Nuk jam shtetas i Shqipërisë andaj nuk mund të jap edhe votën time të bashkuar me mendimin se pse votova ashtu. Por personalisht mendoj që PD i fiton edhe këto zgjedhje, pse mendoj kështu?

Shumë ndryshe dhe më qartë ndiqet situata nga një vend neutral, politika e zhvilluar në Shqipëri për këto 4 vite nga ana e Partisë Demokratike ka qenë tepër e matur dhe e logjikshme. Si rezultat i gjithë kësaj politike të hapur dhe eurointegruese ishin intergrimi i Shqipërisë me të drejta të plota në NATO, zhvillimi i hovshëm ekonomik i Shqipërisë duke u bërë vendi që pati zhvillim më të madh ekonomik në Europë për vitin 2008, rritja e mesatares së rrogave mujore të popullatës, etj etj...

Nëse shqiptarët e Shqipërisë do të votonin atë që i çoi përpara atëher do të votojnë PD-në e Sali Berishës.

ps. Uroj për zgjedhje të qeta dhe demokratike.

----------


## Apollyon

Gjithmone kam votuar per PD. Po ksaj radhe kisha deshire tja jepja PS's . Por akoma skam vendos, nga nje ane me mbushet mendja qe tja jap perseri PD's duke pare Edi Ramen me njerezit qe shoqerojne, jan me shum horra se sa njerez tamam. Ndaj jam i pavendosur sepse edhe PD'ja sme ka pelqyer shum vitet e para te mandatit, sepse dihet qe nga fundi mandatit te gjith i rregullojne punet japin maksimumin.. Gjithsesi dy dite para votimeve do jap voten time edhe ne forum. Po deri atehere na ndajn plot 1 muaj e 8 dite.

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

Une voten ja jap Partise Drejtesi per Integrim e cila ka 3-fishin e votave elektorale kundrejt minjve te PBDNJ. Meqe PDI nuk eshte liste, atehere une po votoj ne opsionin _TJETER_ e cila mendoj qe mund te perfshihet ne ate rreth.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Te nderuar votues shqiptare,

Uroj qe te keni nje fushate te qete,me shume ide e alternativa,programe konkrete per te gjitha problemet qe mundojne shoqerine shqiptare dhe nje votim dinjitoz,te lire dhe numrim korrekt te cdo vote !
Uroj te fitojne kandidatet me te mire qe e duan kete vend,qe kane cka t`i ofrojne qytetareve te saj, dhe te percaktuar kombetarisht per nje Shqiperi te lire,demokratike,te pasur , te integruar ne UE dhe ne miqesi te perhereshme me SHBA !
 S U K S E S !
Le te fitoj me i miri !
-----------
Ps.do te kisha pasur nje lutje per anetaret e FSH nga Kosova,diaspora  e Maqedonia qe ne kete kohe fushate,mundesisht mos te jemi ne ata qe hedhim vaj ne zjarr,sepse kujtoj se nuk e njohim sa duhet realitetin shqiptare,sistemin politik te saj dhe teknikat e zhvillimit te fushatave te ketyre permasave.Fundja ,ne i kemi vellezer te gjithe;si te majtet ashtu edhe te djathtet dhe preferencat tona personale shume pak mund te ndikojne ne kete ngjarje te madhe te demokracise shqiptare.
Ne kemi cka te mesojme nga akteret e kesaj skene te madhe te demokracise....
Fakti se demokracia shqiptare po konsolidohet ne keto permasa eshte fitore historike per gjithe kombin.

----------


## OO7

Vota është e fshehtë!

----------


## sulioti

Pavaresisht se nuk kam te drejt vote se jetoj jashte Shqiperis,nese do isha per votime aty, me doemos do votoja per Polin e liris.Dhe uroj qe te mbledhin sa me shum vota ne zgjedhjet e qershorit.

----------


## besnik_

njerezit  pesimist nuk i vyn dot shoqeris e per kend do te votoj ajo eshte e logjikshme se do te shkon per njeriun qe beri Shqiperin te lulezoj dhe te ndaloj korrupsionin Vota ime shkon per PD dhe per SALI BERISHEN

----------


## Reiart

> Pershendetje!
> Leternjoftimet => une vet nuk jam e pershire ne politik por me intereson politika, pasi ne fund te fundit eshte ajo qe e con perpara ose mbrapa nje vend. Do doja qe ne keto zgjedhje te mernin pjese sa me shume qytetare, dhe deri me 28 te paisen te gjith qytetaret me leter njoftime. vete nga ana ime kam bere nje "sondazh" per leternjoftimet duke pyetur cdo njeri qe une e njoh, te aferm, miq, apo dhe njerez te cilet i takoj rastesisht. Kam rreth 1 muaj qe e bej kete dhe te gjith qe kam pyetur (pa perjashtim) ose e kane mare karten, ose kane bere aplikimin ose kane pashaport. Ky eshte nje tregues i mire.
> Alarmet per paisjen e qytetareve me karta identiteti me duket pak fallco pasi kartat kushtojne tashme shume pak (200 leke) dhe  qytetaret nuk kane ndonje arsye per te mos e mare karte, perkundrazi kane shume arsye per ta mare, pasi do te lehtesoj shume pune.



LETERNJOFTIMET!
Eshte njera nga arsyet e shumta per te mos votuar per kete qeveri hajdute duke futur ketu edhe qeverine e vogel: bashkine. Vertete qe shume kane marre po i marrin dhe do ti marrin ato karta, por a dini juve qe shume nga ato karta u paguan me dhune??? Me qarte: kush punonte ne nje zyre te shtetit u pajis me kuponin e blerjes se kartes ne menyre arbitrare dhe pa u pyetur qe ne ditet e para te fillimit te procesit 1200 leke. Dhe deshen apo nuk deshen te shkretet punonjes i moren kuponat sepse parate iu mbajen nga rroga pa i pyetur. Tani hipokrizia vazhdon me daulle se kartat kushtojne 200 leke. Po leket e vjedhura ku perfunduan? A do te pergjigjet njeri per kete vjedhje?
Kam votuar per here te fundit ne 1995, dhe nuk do te votoj me per njerez pa moral dhe fe.
Pershendetje te gjitheve dhe votim te kendshem.

----------


## BvizioN

Leternjoftimet kushtojne para dhe ka nje kompani sipermarrese me kontrate qe paguhet nga shteti. Pallavra mbi vleren e tyre, dhenien e tyre falas e te tilla hipokrizi jane veq perplasje politike mes partive, ketu ne prag te votimeve. 200 lek ne Shqiperi kushton nje birre mbase, keshtu qe mos besoni ne perralla. Ne Angli, projekti i paisjes me karta identiteti i referohej nje cmimi mbi £80 per karte. £80 eshte shume me teper se rroga ditore mesatare ne Angli. Ne Shqiperi njerezit pretendojne nje gjera te tilla duhet te jene falas, per arsye se dikush ka fushate elektorale per te fituar. 

Politika ne Shqiperi eshte mish mash, dhe personalish nuk adhuroj asnje krah. Politika ne Shqiperi ka nevoje per rigjenerim dhe shkelmim te te gjitha plehrave qe i kane rrenjet nga regjimi i kaluar, duke perfshire ketu edhe pseudo politikane te rinje si Edi Rama. Dekada e fundit ka vertetuar me se miri punen e te dyja partive te cilat ishin ne pushtet. Duhet te jesh komplet i verber te mos shikosh sa ka bere njera parti dhe sa ka bere tjetra, apo sa ka vjedhur njera dhe sa ka vjedhur tjetra.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Ajo qe me terheq vemendjen me shume ne keto zgjedhje eshte sistemi proporcional qe po zbatohet per zgjedhjen e deputeteve. Kjo i heq plotesisht mundesine zgjedhesve per te votuar per vlerat e kandidateve. Plus kjo thekson akoma me shume kultin e individit, si Berishes si Rames. Te dy kane prirje per diktator, po Berisha e ka vertetuar kete. Rama akoma nuk eshte i sigurte. 
Po postoj me poshte nje analize te Nazarkos qe i sqaron shume mire dobesite e ketij sistemi. E vetmja pike ku nuk jam dakort eshte mosperfshirja e Nanos ne lista. Kjo ne syte e shumices se njerezve i ka ngritur pike Edi Rames ne vend qe t'i uli kapitalin politik. Arsyeja kryesore pse Berisha fitoi para 4 vjetesh eshte se vota u perdor si referendum per heqjen e Nanos. Ashtu sic shpresoj te kthehen keto zgjedhje ne referendum per heqjen e Berishes, gje qe ka pak gjasa, sepse shumica voton per partine jo per kandidatin.

----------


## BlerinaL

Nuk kam mundesi te votoj ne shqiperi, por sikur ta kisha mundesine, patjeter qe do te votoja. Nuk do e hidhja kurre poshte nje te drejte qe kam si nenshtetese te nje vendi, nje te drejte qe te lejon nje vend Demokratik, sidomos duke patur parasysh te kaluaren e hidhur.

Po te isha ne shqiperi, vota ime do te shkonte per *PD*n.

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

*Per ke do votoj une?*

*1.* Kush me perfaqeson mua, si karakter, qendrimet dhe interesat e mia?

*2.* Tek cili program elektoral, shihet zgjidhja e problemeve te mia?

3. Personi që udheheq listen ne qark, a ka integritet imtelektual, moral dhe profesional?

*4.* Koherenca e qendrimit te Partise qe dua te votoj, ne detyren e saj qeverisese, apo opozite, si garanci per te nesermen.

*5.* Ndikimi politik, ne zhvillimin apo ngecjen e jetes komunitare, ku banoj. Ciles parti, i detyrohem per ta votuar?

*PD, ka shterur nga idete, tundet e shkundet si nje trup pa koke. E vetmja alternative e saj, qe nga vajzat zedhenese dhe deri tek kandidatet, naten apo diten, ne fushe apo ne mal, lidhur apo zgjidhur, eshte të shajne Edi Ramen. Sa qesharake, asnje lloje programi!*

----------

